# F22 finally is deployed



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2005)

I found this on Yahoo.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20051216/us_nm/arms_usa_fighter_d


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

It might just be me, but all I got when I clicked on the link was "Sorry, the page you requested was not found.".
But I'll assume that the rest of the world's air forces have just been rendered obsolete.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> It might just be me, but all I got when I clicked on the link was "Sorry, the page you requested was not found.".
> But I'll assume that the rest of the world's air forces have just been rendered obsolete.


I get the same thing NS. I think that is definitely the case, lets just wait and see how it performs in service.


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 16, 2005)

Try this link

http://www.af.mil/news/story.asp?storyID=123013572


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 16, 2005)

the YF-23's much more attractive if you ask me.......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Whew! Good thing no one asked you then!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 16, 2005)

Not ugly, but she's no F-22 in the looks department.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Not ugly, but she's no F-22 in the looks department.


Agreed NS, the F-22 is much better looking than the YF-23.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 16, 2005)

Agreed on the whole looks thing. Its good to see the F-22 finally getting off to to a start.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

god guys just look at them engine bulges! that thing's way more attractive than the -22..........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2005)

and this is coming from the French Bomber lover... 
No the F-22 much better looking than the YF-23 period.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

Yeah I agree..The Raptor looks way better, the YF-23 is all wrong and disporportioned.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

god you guys have no taste


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 17, 2005)

lanc, ever noticed how you're always on your own in discussions about style? Ever stop to think that you might be the one with no tatse?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2005)

The F-23 always reminded me of a jelly fish launched from a slingshot...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> lanc, ever noticed how you're always on your own in discussions about style? Ever stop to think that you might be the one with no tatse?



nope, never


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Can't knock him for his conviction.
Even if he's just wrong. :-"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

take a closer look, i think you'll find i'm right, and you're wrong


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Hmmmm......Nope, I'm still right.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

you gave up your right to be right when you gained independence from British rule, canada boy


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Canada Boy is never wrong! But this looks like a job for...


(Man, it's been ages since I've hijacked a thread.  )


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

go no the, what does captain canuck have to say about the looks of the F-22, and i want an actually quote here


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> go no the, what does captain canuck have to say about the looks of the F-22, and i want an actually quote here


He says (in a booming, authoritative voice):

"Blazes, that F-22 is one mighty fine looking aircraft, eh? Even though the Armed Forces of my nation will never fly it, I'm proud to have turned my powerful northern gaze upon a metallic demon of such angular beauty!...Eh?"


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2005)

"And if you don't agree, I will beat you with my hockey stick, eh"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

"...and feed you to my wonder husky, Cuddles!"


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

not a chance, canada boy  now all of canada's wrong!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

We can't hear you! LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-LA-!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 17, 2005)

that's it, i'm telling the UN on you!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2005)

Ooh! The UN, wow, you better be nervous...NOT!


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

Well, as I feel that this discussion has taken on the same kind of form as all international debates...I have to join in, and become an international diplomat for just a few seconds. I must state; "Fuck Canada!"


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Quick! Mobilize the military! We must...Oh wait, we don't really have one.  
Save us, Captain! [-o<


----------



## plan_D (Dec 17, 2005)

Aww, I was hoping someone would remember South Park: The Movie when that U.S diplomat goes; "F*ck Canada!" and the Canadian replies; "Eh, f*ck you, buddy!" ...  

I was actually wondering if I would offend someone with that. I suppose it's just as well NS got in here first, 'cos hussars would have wet his keyboard with tears.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

"You sir are a racist! You're a racist!"


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 17, 2005)

Isnt Captain Canuck the leader of that Vancouver hockey team?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 17, 2005)

Something in my gut told me that was coming.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 17, 2005)

PD said



> I was actually wondering if I would offend someone with that. I suppose it's just as well NS got in here first, 'cos hussars would have wet his keyboard with tears


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > go no the, what does captain canuck have to say about the looks of the F-22, and i want an actually quote here
> ...



LOL I love that! I like how you put the ...Eh? at the the end!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> LOL I love that! I like how you put the ...Eh? at the the end!


Of course. He's the embodiment of all things Canuck. 
If he had said it in French, it would have probably ended in "Este".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL very good!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 18, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> LOL very good!


Yep


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 18, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> DerAdlerIstGelandet said:
> 
> 
> > LOL I love that! I like how you put the ...Eh? at the the end!
> ...



French? he may have said Eckkkk!!!!!!! accidently horking all over everything like an Middle Easterner with a speech impedemant.

Just to avoid the Politcal Correct backlash I am going to even it out by saying-I AM A KRACKER WHO DRIVES A PICKUP TRUCK AND LISTENS TO GARTH BROOKS!!


----------



## syscom3 (Dec 18, 2005)

"Cracker"..... not kracker.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> French? he may have said Eckkkk!!!!!!! accidently horking all over everything like an Middle Easterner with a speech impedemant.


Eh? No way, tabarnac! You be tinkin' of 'is arch nemesis Capitaine Québec, you anglais pig dog you!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 18, 2005)

Dont worry I know how to deal with Captain Quebec

Hussars- Hey Captain America!!!

Cpt America- What!!!?

Hussars-Captain Quebec said youre fat and dont read good

Cpt America- What!!!? Ill kill that son of a bitch!!!

Capiitaan Qubequois- Nu Vait!!!! Vait!!!! et ess nut tru heir hiv sim wine!!!

Captain Canuck- (he cant talk right now, hes too busy pissin himself laughing)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 18, 2005)

As a backup, we could always send in this guy. 
(He likes the F-22 better too.  )

Actually the best superhero from Nova Scotia is the Green Bastard, but I couldn't find a picture of him.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2005)

My god NS - you look like the USAFA mascot!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 19, 2005)

I would not be scared of that guy! Id send in Wonder Woman after him or Archie and Jughead.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 19, 2005)

Hell maybe even Hawk Girl.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 21, 2005)

Who the hell is Hawk Girl?


----------

